# tattoos anyone?



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

Just wondering how many here have tattoos. If so, what are they of?


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2004)

I have a few ... 
A couple portraits ... a couple of Boris Vallejo drawings and a few originals.


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

i'm sticking with my 1 for now.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 4, 2004)

Tattoos are cool, but for myself, I have a problem with the whole "permanence" thing. It would take me a long time to figure out what to have drawn on my body that I wouldn't regret later Ex. when I'm 60 years old..c'mon, who would want something like a ladybug on their lower back when they're 60? I'll just stick with the piercings I have.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

I have three.   One of my fraternity letters, one of a sun and one  arm band.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Tattoos are cool, but for myself, I have a problem with the whole "permanence" thing. It would take me a long time to figure out what to have drawn on my body that I wouldn't regret later Ex. when I'm 60 years old..c'mon, who would want something like a ladybug on their lower back when they're 60? I'll just stick with the piercings I have.



Laser technology is pretty amazing these days if you regret it later in life


----------



## V Player (May 4, 2004)

1. PitBull on right arm
2. Cobra on left arm
3. Dragon on right back, Tiger on left. Covers the whole back.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Laser technology is pretty amazing these days if you regret it later in life


True true, but who wants to spend that kind of money? I dunno. Placement and what to get would require a lot of thought for me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> True true, but who wants to spend that kind of money? I dunno. Placement and what to get would require a lot of thought for me.



Agreed


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

"Im sticking with the 1 for now." I remember when I said that lol. I have 6 now and am getting an itch for a new 1. As far as the "permanent thing", I always advise people to try to get something that describes who they are as a person, something that will never change, instead of a fad.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 4, 2004)

Geez, tattoos are addicting, but so are piercings. However, jobs limit you to where you can get them.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

yes that is something else that takes careful consideration.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 4, 2004)

Er lol, I have two in each earlobe, tragus, ante-tragus, helix, "snug," two in the navel (at one point I had a quad in my navel, but I got tired of the side ones and took them out a couple months ago.) I would get more on my ears, but I have a keloid problem (accummulation of scar tissue).


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> However, jobs limit you to where you can get them.



I'm sure that it's still quite true, I do see it changing.  I'm doing my part to change the perception of the IT guy ... I'm fit ... have odd hair colors and have a few visible piercings and tattoos    My wife is also doing her part to change that percepttion ..


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

Im speachless lol. I wish I was your jeweler   Ever tempted to go ummm below the belt?


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Er lol, I have two in each earlobe, tragus, ante-tragus, helix, "snug," two in the navel (at one point I had a quad in my navel, but I got tired of the side ones and took them out a couple months ago.) I would get more on my ears, but I have a keloid problem (accummulation of scar tissue).



where the heck are all those?  I don't know the names of mine ... only the location    In my left ear, both piercings on the lower lob ... on my right ear I have the middle inside and upper areas pierced. 

The avi is the tat of my daughter.


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bulletproof1 *_
> Ever tempted to go ummm below the belt?



both the wife and I have been there, done that.  and the wife continues to create new places to pierce.


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bulletproof1 *_
> "Im sticking with the 1 for now." I remember when I said that lol. I have 6 now and am getting an itch for a new 1.



Yep.  Lots of people say that...but I've been sticking with my 1 for 12 years now.  

I've been contemplating getting one on my lower back for ages but it just hasn't come together yet.  Not sure if it's a when or an if thing...I admit I think about it a lot.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> where the heck are all those?  I don't know the names of mine ... only the location    In my left ear, both piercings on the lower lob ... on my right ear I have the middle inside and upper areas pierced.
> 
> The avi is the tat of my daughter.


Lol, they are all places on the ears, excluding my navel ones.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

I think most people without tattoos see them as a sign of a criminal etc ... After getting tattoos of my own, I realize now that is not the case. Tattoos are simply an expression (a permanent 1 at that)


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

Nikegurl, there is nothing sexier than a woman with a tattoo on her lower back. I dont think there is a man here who would disagree with that.


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

Thanks bulletproof1.  I love 'em (even though so many people have them now).  I was admiring an Aztec looking one just this morning at the gym.  I just have to come up with one that's unique to me (that I adore).  No flashart for me.


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2004)

... the large percentage of those that I know that had some flash done, have had them covered ... the wife included.  

The wife used to be a 'rebel' with her lower back tat ... now she's just one of many.  If you go to the bar, you're bound to see 75% of the gals have a back tat.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bulletproof1 *_
> Nikegurl, there is nothing sexier than a woman with a tattoo on her lower back. I dont think there is a man here who would disagree with that.



I would disagee with that.  Tattoos on chicks just don't do anything for me.    I prefer au naturale myself.     But more power to anyone that wants to get one.  It's just not my thing.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

well i well say that there are places on women with tattoos that dont do much for me ... i.e. upper back. i have never saw a tattoo on a womans lower back tho that did not look hot.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bulletproof1 *_
> Nikegurl, there is nothing sexier than a woman with a tattoo on her lower back. I dont think there is a man here who would disagree with that.



Agreed!


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

start sketching.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

What did u have in mind?


----------



## Larva (May 4, 2004)

i got 2 soon to be one, once i finish it my artist went to japan for 2 months, my new one is my avatar and my other is on my left shoulder of hannya a japanese noh mask, my new on is a snake in a lotus flower


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

I have an idea for a tribal fish, have the artist picked out, but have commitment issues.


----------



## LAM (May 4, 2004)

I got one about 16 years ago.  I want to get another but it has obviously taken me a while to get around to actually doing it..lol


----------



## ALBOB (May 4, 2004)

Got my one and only right here in Vegas almost 10 years ago.  I'm still very happy with it.  I wouldn't object to getting more done, just can't figure out what or where.  I'll just stick to being happy with my one for now.


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Got my one and only right here in Vegas almost 10 years ago.  I'm still very happy with it.  I wouldn't object to getting more done, just can't figure out what or where.  I'll just stick to being happy with my one for now.



You could get some eyeballs on the back of your baldhead so IT doesn't feel so alone when he's behind you


----------



## ALBOB (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> You could get some eyeballs on the back of your baldhead so IT doesn't feel so alone when he's behind you



You go the "pecking" order wrong.


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

OUCH!!! That's all I have to say!


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

I have three!  Two in not so seen places one on my ankle.


----------



## ALBOB (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I have three!  Two in not so seen places one on my ankle.


 
pictures........PICTURES..........*PICTURES*


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (May 5, 2004)

I have two right now, I plan on getting more. I have "Fuck The World" on my traps in some oldschool writing. I don't know if cats on here listen to Sublime but I have a piece of artwork from one of their album covers on my back, its like a heart with fire comin out the top. its on the bottom center of the cd:






Sometime I am going to get this regime dragon tatted somewhere but I dont' know where. I like forearm tats b/c they are so thugged out, but thats probably something I will regret later on. This is what the dragon looks like:





I also would like to get somesort of Pac tattoo somewhere, something really well done. maybe like a small portrait or sumthin like it, somethin that represents how much he has impacted my life. anyways, thats my story. I am sure there are some other things that I might end up with to, lol.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 5, 2004)

Sublime is awesome. I have all their albums.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

Sublime is one of my favorite bands.  Sad that we'll never get to see them live.


----------



## Larva (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I also would like to get somesort of Pac tattoo somewhere, something really well done. maybe like a small portrait or sumthin like it, somethin that represents how much he has impacted my life. anyways, thats my story. I am sure there are some other things that I might end up with to, lol.



like this





j/k check this out
heres a link you might like scroll down to tattoos

http://stefaniehamers.homestead.com/Tupac.htm


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2004)

Sublime is like my generations Grateful Dead I would have followed them from concert to concert cooking grilled cheese sandwiches to pay my way  .  Stand By Your Van is in my car right now.  And who couldn't love Lou Dog 

Gr8 you could always get "Thug Life" somewhere, anyone who knows Pac would understand it's meaning.


----------



## Sandra (May 5, 2004)

Ive got more than I care to have right now....stupid gang stuff....stupid, stupid stupid!


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2004)

Sandra ... do you have any pics of your tats?


----------



## Ogun (May 5, 2004)

I have "Exit Only" tattoed on my ass.  It comes in handy in the most unususal places.


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Ogun *_
> I have "Exit Only" tattoed on my ass.  It comes in handy in the most unususal places.



How many times have I seen people come in through the out door.  And don't forget how useless it would be in prison with the high rate of illiteracy.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Gr8 you could always get "Thug Life" somewhere, anyone who knows Pac would understand it's meaning.




Yeah but that would be crossing the line IMO b/c I am not a thug nor do I live a thug life. For a while I wanted to get OUTLAW on my forearms, I still might. I think my Pac tat is gonna be on my pec and it would be something like this:





or




or





with like Makaveli 4ever or sum shit like that.


----------



## Sandra (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Sandra ... do you have any pics of your tats?



I'll take some tonight and post....mostly on my hands...and one on my ankle....there was a program in cali that would remove any gang related tattoo's for free but you would have to put in so many hours of community service...which i thought was cool.  Only catch now is that you have to be arrested and classified as a "gang member" in order to have that done at no cost...other wise ive heard it can be up to $1,000 to have all mine removed...


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sandra *_
> I'll take some tonight and post....mostly on my hands...and one on my ankle....there was a program in cali that would remove any gang related tattoo's for free but you would have to put in so many hours of community service...which i thought was cool.  Only catch now is that you have to be arrested and classified as a "gang member" in order to have that done at no cost...other wise ive heard it can be up to $1,000 to have all mine removed...



Have them covered with something else less sinister.


----------



## Sandra (May 5, 2004)

i think that would make my hands look worse....seriously its bad enough with what i have now...you'll see i'll try to post some pics later tonight....trust me if i could cover them up i would.  any creative ideas would be greatly appreciated.  ive even thought of burning them off


----------



## aggies1ut (May 5, 2004)

Ouch, don't burn them off. I knew a guy who did that to one of his tats. It didn't look bad in his case, but I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

I had three added to my existing 3.. damn I got 6 now!! Yes I can add. 

The ones on my wrist are Ganji... hmm however you spell that. I got them to add to what I felt I was lacking. the first one is courage


----------



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

Hmm won't let me actually show the image.. oh well. 

This one is for patience. I needed some and now I hae some. Although it's not as much as I really needed. This one didn't turn out the way it should have and I still am thinking of redoing it.


----------



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

this last one was me being an ass, rebellious or whatever.  I had broken up with my GF and she made some comment about getting the Independent Truck Co.. skateboard stuff.. tattooed on my ring finger since I wanted to be Independent. So I did. I really wanted to get the letters SFL also.. "Single For Life" but I don't want to be so there.


----------



## gr81 (May 5, 2004)

oh yeah, I forgot, I think it would be so phat to get the word "Testosterone" tatted across the belly! ha ha, what do you guys think?


----------



## Pitboss (May 5, 2004)

I was thinking about getting "USDA" on my dick... you know the stamp they put on meat for approval!


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

I took these pics with my camera phone so the clarity sux. Try and use your imagination. These 3 are on my arms. I have 3 more on my back.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

...


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

...


----------



## Sandra (May 6, 2004)

not that your missing much but ill do my tatts tonight instead.  didnt charge the batteries till late in the digi cam....


----------



## irontime (May 6, 2004)

Just the one for me, big fricken spider on the back of my shoulder. Looks like a cross between a black widow and tarantula. Looks cool, but now I don't know what other tattoo I could get that would compliment it, I don't want it to clash


----------



## Pitboss (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sandra *_
> not that your missing much but ill do my tatts tonight instead.  didnt charge the batteries till late in the digi cam....



Good thing you specified "charge the batteries till late in the digi cam"  or you could have spent all day hearing crap from everyone.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

www.bmezine.com     Here is a great site with lots of pics of tattoos all categorized. Maybe u can get some good ideas there.


----------



## cornfed (May 6, 2004)

2, they're in the archives I think.


----------



## cornfed (May 6, 2004)

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14565&highlight=cornfed+tattoo

this one on my left calf just below 'n behind the knee.


----------



## cornfed (May 6, 2004)

and this one on my right delt.

2 cornfed originals


----------



## Sandra (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Good thing you specified "charge the batteries till late in the digi cam"  or you could have spent all day hearing crap from everyone.



hmmmmm.....


----------



## Pitboss (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sandra *_
> hmmmmm.....




What??  Did you want attention from all us post whore pervs?


----------



## Vieope (May 12, 2004)

_Anybody ever tried a scarification/skin removal ? _


[IMG2]http://www.bmezine.com/scar/A20808/high/pba01.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> start sketching.




Ewwweee  Baby I am ready  
Which size pen should I use


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Anybody ever tried a scarification/skin removal ? _
> 
> 
> [IMG2]http://www.bmezine.com/scar/A20808/high/pba01.jpg[/IMG2]




Damn Vieope,  Now that looks satanic and sick.
Satan would love it though


----------



## ms21vegas (May 12, 2004)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (May 12, 2004)

mmmmmm, the smell of charred flesh.


----------



## ms21vegas (May 12, 2004)

LOL


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2004)

I thought about it ... still thinking about it    It looks too damn painful


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

I would think you would have to be a serious pain freak to even consider doing something like that.  Some people have that sickness where they get off on pain.  I've seen documentaries where some people even purposely cut themselves to soothe them.


----------



## Vieope (May 12, 2004)

_I can´t even do a piercing, imagine that.  _


----------



## ms21vegas (May 12, 2004)

ouch......


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _I can´t even do a piercing, imagine that.  _



I wouldn't want to do a piercing...
I must be old   To me only girls/ladies get them (in their ears).  <Call me old fashioned> 

IMO I think those piercings look so tacky, especially people who put them on their nose and tongue.   <Extremely Tacky>


----------



## Vieope (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> <Call me old fashioned>


_
Old
Old fashioned
tacky-hater

Anyway, I am considering a tattoo now. Do you know that here you can loose your job or don´t get one because of a tattoo? I can´t understand that. _


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> Old
> Old fashioned
> ...



Sounds like good ole discrimination to me my friend 
But it depends on the occupation and the persons tattoos.
If your applying for a professional position then you have to understand that they don't want someone that looks like they just got out of prison working for them    Covered in tattoes from head to toe.   This is why if I ever decided to get a tattoo I would get one in a discreet location that could be covered up if need be .

But if you are a Harley Davidson Mechanic or something then of course it puts you into a different class of work.  With these type of occupations, you are pretty much isolated and can look like you want


----------



## Vieope (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Sounds like good ole discrimination to me my friend


_Yes it is.. I don´t see why a "picture" would make you different. _


----------



## Vieope (May 12, 2004)

_If I do a tattoo it will be to cover my whole back. A big blue bunny._


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Yes it is.. I don´t see why a "picture" would make you different.
> 
> 
> ...



Come on now Vieope...   You can't see why a picture would make you different?????    

You mean to tell me that your average professional Office worker comes to work looking like this  
I think you been smoking something Vieope


----------



## Vieope (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Come on now Vieope...   You can't see why a picture would make you different?????
> 
> You mean to tell me that your average professional Office worker comes to work looking like this


_No, I think I would never question a person competence because of a tattoo. Maybe a doctor.. and that is the only career._






> I think you been smoking something Vieope


_I am not but I somehow know that you are, aren´t you?  _


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)

It's easy for people to say that they wouldn't discriminate, but I think that if the table was turned you would without even thinking about it.   Naturally these people don't admit it, but it is done everyday.   But like I said I just think everyone has to take that into consideration if thinking about getting a tattoo on their body.  Especially since once you stick it, it's there to stay.


----------



## Vieope (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Especially since once you stick it, it's there to stay.


_Specially when you take your skin off. _


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Come on now Vieope...   You can't see why a picture would make you different?????
> 
> You mean to tell me that your average professional Office worker comes to work looking like this
> I think you been smoking something Vieope



Tattoos are widely accepted here in Hawaii, especially since alot of Pacific Islanders treat them as tradition.  I'm sure if they have a tat that could make some people angry they would get discriminated against, but most are purely designs no graphic pictures.


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2004)

You can't say that about tattoos here in California... There are all shapes and sizes worn here    Sexy tattoos,  gang tattoos, prison tattoos, you name it we have it  

I have nothing against them at all.  I just think that it shows no class to plaster them all over your body.  That is just my opinion.
I think in the right places, they are pretty kewl.  Like one other person posted here... I think the tattoos posted above a girls butt looks very sexy.   I haven't seen one that didn't.   As for me, I was considering getting a tribal on my arm.   But might select something more unique.   Everyone has tribals these days


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2004)

Tribals like the one in my Avatar are the best in my opinion cause when they fade you can still make out what it is, detailed tats with colors start to look bad after a decade, my grandpa had one on each forearm and they were hard to make out.


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

A Luis Royo.. 





Click on this 4 a better view
how do you get pics to post a decent size on here geeze for a forum where size matters...

I have a floral tatt but m thinking of havin a shoulder done like this but not exactly  
This is worth a click 2 if you're female





btw my boobs are a little bigger than his
oops clickin on the shoulder pic doesnt work but the whole pic is too bads to post... or is it too good?


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2004)

Is that a Tribal in your avatar?  Looks more like a lion in a cloud 

Just kidding Manic... You have a nice one on your shoulder, what is that?  Do you have a close up?


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'm in the wrong occupation  
I want to be a tattoo artist so I can do my magic on these girls bodies like this   

And these guys actually get paid to do that stuff


----------



## Witmaster (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Is that a Tribal in your avatar?  Looks more like a lion in a cloud



Kinda reminds me of the Kansas State University logo.

Oh, I have 2 Tats.  one of a Wolf on my right shoulder.  The other of a turbin-clad skull with a smoking bullet hole in the forehead on my left shoulder.  Got em both done years ago (1986).


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Witmaster *_
> Kinda reminds me of the Kansas State University logo.
> 
> Oh, I have 2 Tats.  one of a Wolf on my right shoulder.  The other of a turbin-clad skull with a smoking bullet hole in the forehead on my left shoulder.  Got em both done years ago (1986).




Yeah, for guys I would say that tattoos seem to go best on the shoulder or upper arm.  It always seem to make you look tougher with a tattoo (not sure why).  I think it even makes your arm look bigger   Maybe just an optical illusion.

As for girls,  the best place IMO is definately above their butt... (Awsome)    They have to be done right though.  I've seen some girls with tattoos that made them look very trashy.  I guess there is a fine line in which you never want to cross over to the trash side    The sexy side ok,  the trashy side...no no no


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

I have a card my grandfather gave my grandmother a million yrs ago my tatt will be designed from that very feminine n floral.


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> I have a card my grandfather gave my grandmother a million yrs ago my tatt will be designed from that very feminine n floral.



I'm sure yours will look very classy Rock  
I hope you will show me when you get them done.


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

Sure. the guy that did my 1st one uses a shallow cut on females n my color is still good . I'm in for some hurtin this time though.


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> I'm in for some hurtin this time though.


----------



## Witmaster (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> As for girls,  the best place IMO is definately above their butt...:



I definately agree, however...

My Wife had back surgery a few years back.  It was a double-disk fusion but they entered her through the stomach to do it (some new/improved process they said).  Anyhow it left her with a 4 inch scar on her lower abdomen.  She got the scar covered with a "fairy" tattoo.  I gotta say it looks great on her and covers the scar perfectly!


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Witmaster *_
> I definately agree, however...
> 
> My Wife had back surgery a few years back.  It was a double-disk fusion but they entered her through the stomach to do it (some new/improved process they said).  Anyhow it left her with a 4 inch scar on her lower abdomen.  She got the scar covered with a "fairy" tattoo.  I gotta say it looks great on her and covers the scar perfectly!



Sorry to hear about your wife's surgery Witmaster.

You definately made an excellent point though.  Tattoos can have many more benefits than one would think.  It's great that they can mask and cover up scars and skin issues with tattoos.


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

I saw a lady once who had had a mastectomy both breasts n had like a camisole top of colorful tatt it took a while to realize she had no breasts


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> I saw a lady once who had had a mastectomy both breasts n had like a camisole top of colorful tatt it took a while to realize she had no breasts



Yeah that is awsome Rock...  It's amazing what they can do these days.


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I wouldn't want to do a piercing...
> I must be old   To me only girls/ladies get them (in their ears).  <Call me old fashioned>
> 
> IMO I think those piercings look so tacky, especially people who put them on their nose and tongue.   <Extremely Tacky>




 ... I am part of the extremely tacky group.


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Come on now Vieope...   You can't see why a picture would make you different?????
> 
> You mean to tell me that your average professional Office worker comes to work looking like this
> I think you been smoking something Vieope



I have tats all on my left arm ... and I'm an _office professional_

I'm out to change the outlook one office at a time.


----------



## Pitboss (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I have tats all on my left arm ... and I'm an _office professional_
> 
> I'm out to change the outlook one office at a time.



I'm in managemnt!!!


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I have tats all on my left arm ... and I'm an _office professional_
> 
> I'm out to change the outlook one office at a time.




I found that if you are a valuable asset to the company more people can get away with it.  

But if two (2) average Joe's who are competing for a managment position --   One has tattoos from head to toe and looks like he just broke free from San Quentin Prison,  the other is wearing a suit and tie and looks like the founder of Hewlett Packard.....who are they going to hire?   :evil

Now there are exceptions as in Pitboss's line of work, but overall I think the tattoos should be able to be hidden in certain circumstances such as job interviews.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

The Rocks tribal with a Luis Royo chick


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

tribal under the influence of a horny girl w photoimpactxl


----------



## rantheman (May 14, 2004)

i have a fighting rooster on my arm ... fitting


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

you'll have to click on this to read it ...my dream job


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnn  ROCK  

You're a bad girl  (I like it!)


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I found that if you are a valuable asset to the company more people can get away with it.
> 
> But if two (2) average Joe's who are competing for a managment position --   One has tattoos from head to toe and looks like he just broke free from San Quentin Prison,  the other is wearing a suit and tie and looks like the founder of Hewlett Packard.....who are they going to hire?   :evil
> ...



I guess some might be valuable - not I. 

Most would choose the suit guy unfortunately.  What they should be asking is who can do the job best - regardless of what he looks like.  

I know I'm fighting a losing battle Randy, it's just my goal to buck the suit and tie trend each and every opportunity I get - I'm very anti suit/tie.  I have to laugh as I see the suits outside at lunch on their cell phones making like they are doing such great things. It's almost comical to watch as I go to meetings with managers and to see their faces when I walk in with jeans and a golf shirt.  The first thing they do is give the once over about 10 times.    I love taking the elevator and watching for the gossip to begin just as I step out.  

At a local hotrod soda place here, they have a bike night.  It's quite amazing to see the number of people who are in higher manager positions that are tattooed.  If they would only ban together ...


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Naturaltan,

Well there is a time and place for a suit as well as professionalism.
I think that is common sense.   Just as there is a time to let your hair down.   It is at this time when you break out all the tattoos


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2004)

For majority I guess there is.  I don't equate professionalism with a suit and tie.  Let's just agree to disagree on that point ... even though I'm in the small minority.


----------



## maniclion (May 17, 2004)

This shirt v and a pair of slacks is our suit and tie


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Here is my formal wear


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> This shirt v and a pair of slacks is our suit and tie




this about as formal as we get here in the IT department.  Most wear sandals and cutoffs ... nothing like comfort!  We have a no suit pack here ...


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Bastard...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bulletproof1 *_
> Just wondering how many here have tattoos. If so, what are they of?



I have many. See my name 

To SEE my tats...click on my gallery button at the bottom.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 11, 2005)

I own a Tattoo Shop so I guess it is pretty safe to say "yes" I have tattoos!  I have 14 but I am in the process of tattoo removal.  I am so tired of the tattoos on my legs ...ick!   Wish I wouldn't have got so many.  I don't mind the ones on my back because I can't see em!!  Only when I am looking at my cut back   So in my opinion one or two is cool but anymore...  
Lori


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

that is a very interesting reply.  Does the tattoo removal hurt anymore than the tattoo itself?  Did you ever think you'd be 'tired' of your tattoos?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey!  I just tried to tell you that your pic was "hot" :wink: and it threw me off!   Your wife is a lucky woman and your daughter is beautiful!  Anyway, back to your question!  
When I got my tattoos I thought "Nah, I will never get sick of them"  "who cares what they look like at 70"  (still don't on that one)!  "Just one more"  I used all those common sayings and yes I grew tired of them.  I have been through a few sessions and they have given me Emla cream (numbing) and I don't feel a thing.  It's the day's following that are annoying. You have to bandage the blisters for about a week and a half.  No fun.  Luckily, I found a plastic surgeon who because i own a shop gives me a great deal on removal.  It can get pretty pricey, especially when you are removing 7 of them!  I have done 3 sessions and probably need another 5 or 6 
It's a lot of work and time. OK 
Lori


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

I just sent you a PM Lori


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

I've got two tatties, panther, right shoulder and a design I created with my kids initials in it around my left ankle.  
After having my kids I moved onto piercings - I've ditched a few of those now and only have 3 remaining.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

buff_tat2d_chick said:
			
		

> I have many. See my name
> 
> To SEE my tats...click on my gallery button at the bottom.



Nice art work buff!   
Gawwwd... that cleavage piercing looks painful as hell though... was it?


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I just sent you a PM Lori




Ah oh, NT, by knowing you, I smell trouble, fun trouble, but none the less...


----------



## Yunier (Mar 11, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Tattoos are cool, but for myself, I have a problem with the whole "permanence" thing. It would take me a long time to figure out what to have drawn on my body that I wouldn't regret later Ex. when I'm 60 years old..c'mon, who would want something like a ladybug on their lower back when they're 60? I'll just stick with the piercings I have.



Haha. Thats the very same reason why I have not gotten one. I been wanting to get ear pierced though, just been lazy about it.

Although, I do find it sexy when a girl has a small playboy bunny down or something like that...
ex: http://www.likemytattoo.com/index.php?id=8775


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I've got two tatties, panther, right shoulder and a design I created with my kids initials in it around my left ankle.
> After having my kids I moved onto piercings - I've ditched a few of those now and only have 3 remaining.



do the 3 remaining include ear piercings?  

I had at one time, 7 piercings.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> do the 3 remaining include ear piercings?
> 
> I had at one time, 7 piercings.



Yes! lol
I did have nipples done but ditched those ones.
The most I ever had was 11 and they were all in the ears when I was in my early teens... I think I just did it because it pissed my teacher off.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Rock!
  NT is a nice respectable boy (I know, I know he is a man) and yes he is fun   
And he is still hot       ooops got carried away 

Yunier...cool site thanks for posting it!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

I've got an Angel on my left shoulder with the initials of my father in law (He was my best freind, and passed away) A Guardian Angel on my left forearm with my daughters name over it, A superman logo on my left lower leg, two dragons on my right shoulder and arm, and a Batman on the right half of my back.


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 12, 2005)

recent work done:


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 13, 2005)

i have a tribal design on my right arm

Neo


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hey Rock!
> NT is a nice respectable boy (I know, I know he is a man) and yes he is fun
> And he is still hot       ooops got carried away



Wow .. that is quite the compliment Tropical ...   Thanks


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

Cursed one ... that looks great, what does it mean?


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 14, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Cursed one ... that looks great, what does it mean?


 it says "poophead" j/k


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't have one yet. I turn 18 Aug. and am thinking bout getting one. I'm also a big Sublime fan and i want to get the sublime sun on my arm and a big cross on my back.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

Reel ... what happens when Sublime falls out of the lime light so to speak?  Will that pic still have meaning to you?  Just curious


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 14, 2005)

it says i have been cursed
since first i walked this earth

or maybe it says what gocockdjs said, depends which direction you read it


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

I understand what it means, but CO, why did you have it tattooed on you?  Is there a story behind the tattoo?


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 14, 2005)

indeed there is my friend.
but that is a looong story.
suffice to say the tattoos are there to remind me of some things.
guess those little yellow post it's werent doing the trick anymore   

can you really read the kanji NaturalT?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

Nope ... I have a hard time reading english. 
I meant I understood your translation of the kanji characters ... I have kanji characters below the tat of my wife and I was told it reads "Soulmates" ...


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 14, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Reel ... what happens when Sublime falls out of the lime light so to speak? Will that pic still have meaning to you? Just curious


Well I wouldn't say that Sublime is any lime light. But they are my favorite band ever and thier music holds great memories for me. I had to move from the town where I practically grew up and had to leave my best friends in the world. Anyways we used to listen to Sublime all the time and we shared our liking for them so It's just a reminder of them so to say.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

that's cool.  

If this is your first tattoo, make sure you look at the artist's portfolio first to ensure that he/she can do what you're looking for.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of tattoos, but you've gotta dig this.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 16, 2005)

I wouldn't have it done, but to each their own.


----------



## devildog88 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Usmc*

I have one tattoo and it is one that represents a time n my life I feel made me who I am today.  I have a bulldog on my back shoulder that says USMC and Semper FI.  It represents my time in the Corps.  I would suggest getting a tattoo that means something to you and not just arbitrary drawings.

Ooooooh Rahhhhhh!


----------



## Shae (Mar 23, 2005)

Thinkin about gettin a tatoo on my 21st birthday. Just lookin around for what I want. But I know I do want a Phoenix and I want it on my arm.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 23, 2005)

IMO owning a tattoo shop and all....I like the last one the best. 
The second one is better color work but it is girly...if you are female than go with that one!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

shae, i'd wait on the tatt. it's a nice idea but be sure. i like mine but kinda wish my skin was still untouched sometimes. 2 babies n not one stretchmark what did i get a tatt for? 

   btw here is mine. actual size.





   it's on the right side of my belly half way between my navel n waist. i prefer it w no color.


----------



## X Ring (Mar 23, 2005)

anyone have any  pictures of a good tribal tattoo across the back or as an arm band.  The tribal ones that have sharp points, not the smooth celtic tribal ones


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi rockgazer!
  You know your tattoo would come off so easily with a few hits with the tattoo removal laser.  It's black and that is the easiest color to remove.  *TaaDaa*  tattoo free!  As for me, I have a lot of laser work!  Don't get me wrong I love some of my tattoos but some....eeek!  We won't talk about those  
Anyone want to see my shop look up newskooltattoos.net  It needs some upgrading (in progress) because we have a new artist and there's no pic of me


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 23, 2005)

X ring....I could have bmy BF draw you a custom one!  Look at our web site.  Let me know


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2005)

Some women get their makeup tattooed onto there face


 Just don't let this guy do your make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen a couple Maori men with facial tattoos here in Hawaii it looks awesome in person.  I like the designs they use.  

 If you want to see what a tat would look like get it done in henna first to see if you like it.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 23, 2005)

www.newskooltattoos.net incase you missed my post


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 23, 2005)

I wish I lived in Hawaii!  It must be absolutely gorgeous.  Meanwhile...I am basking in the snow :::sigh:::


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hi rockgazer!
> You know your tattoo would come off so easily with a few hits with the tattoo removal laser. It's black and that is the easiest color to remove. *TaaDaa* tattoo free! As for me, I have a lot of laser work! Don't get me wrong I love some of my tattoos but some....eeek! We won't talk about those
> Anyone want to see my shop look up newskooltattoos.net It needs some upgrading (in progress) because we have a new artist and there's no pic of me


 yea the guy that did mine adjusted the needle so it was a very shallow tatt. if i ever decide to remove it it should be pretty easy. i like it for now tho it's very girly. thanks. i'll check out your shop. sounds interesting. i have a 13 yr old right now into piercings. n i have a few of those.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

manic check out her site. lions.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yea the guy that did mine adjusted the needle so it was a very shallow tatt.


I wanted my tattoo to go deep and leave scars, if you rub it you can feel it, it's part of the memories associated with that point in my life.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

my daughter just said "i wonder if in japan it's trendy to get tatts in english? 'oh look it says peace and prosperity'" lol.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't think people should get tats personally ...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

lol. brat.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey you...NT HUSH!!!!!  I am gonna lick your tattoos


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

this is for Tropical and RG


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 23, 2005)

Is that all you got NT??


----------



## gr81 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## X Ring (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link, it has a few that I kinda like, some are a little too busy.  Like I said I would like it across my back and about 7" tall, so it couldnt be seen with a muscle shirt on.  I am looking for something along the lines of photo 6, 11 w/o the superman logo and less busy, I like the style or 22,  30, 34

I dont know I gotta keep looking, I would like to have your BF draw something but I dont want to waste his time until I can really describe what I would like


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 23, 2005)

No problem x....I will have him take a look at the ones you like and he can sketch you up something really quickly.  When he get's home I will have him get on here.  Are you on aol?  Or any IM service??  That way you could describe it better.  7" wide you mean??  Let me know!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2005)

A man walks into a tattoo parlour, and asks the tattoo artist to tattoo a picture of a hundred dollar bill on his penis. The tattoo artist, being a sensitive man, refuses, telling the man that it would be too painful to do that. 

 The man insists on having it done, so the tattoo artist tells him that if he can come up with three good reasons to have it done, he would do it. 

 The man tells him, " One, I like to play with my money. Two, I like to watch my money grow. And three, my wife will blow a hundred bucks everyday!"


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i have a 13 yr old into piercings. n i have a few of those.


 



 my daughter, satan.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

promises, promises 


			
				Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hey you...NT HUSH!!!!!  I am gonna lick your tattoos


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

... what more do you want?   


			
				Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Is that all you got NT??


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

maybe a little of this 

 ?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 24, 2005)

There ya go Rock    Now were talkin NT!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

this is forTropicalgirl. i have a feeling she might like it. one of my favorite dollz.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> maybe a little of this
> 
> ?



hmmmm ... Miss Rock, interesting smilie


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

seemed to hit the spot too.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

... Rg gets the


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

what goes around comes around


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Rock!  
 I LOVE her ....she is hot


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

Tropicalgirl, i think so too. there's a ton of them all types of women. but her i relate to. 

  here's another.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> what goes around comes around



my kind of gal


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 24, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hey Rock!
> I LOVE her ....she is hot


  Whos hot


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> this is forTropicalgirl. i have a feeling she might like it. one of my favorite dollz.


 her.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Whos hot



RG and Tropicalgirl


----------



## Shae (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry all, couldn't resist.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Sorry all, couldn't resist.



at your house?


----------



## Shae (Mar 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> at your house?



I wish. But I have my folks livin with me.   Anyone have a good room we could have?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

i'm renting a new house w 6 bedrooms next week.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

the hidden video surveilance equipment is state of the art.


----------



## Shae (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i'm renting a new house w 6 bedrooms next week.


Heres your answer N.T.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

hmmm who's been naughty?


----------



## Shae (Mar 24, 2005)

Sexual enuendos are in evry thread I land in.  I can't fuckin turn away!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmmm who's been naughty?



   pick me!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Heres your answer N.T.



way to be *on top* of things Miss Shae


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Sexual enuendos are in evry thread I land in.  I can't fuckin turn away!


 in your endos?  hmmm you been reading john h's posts or something?


----------



## X Ring (Mar 24, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> No problem x....I will have him take a look at the ones you like and he can sketch you up something really quickly.  When he get's home I will have him get on here.  Are you on aol?  Or any IM service??  That way you could describe it better.  7" wide you mean??  Let me know!




my screenname on AIM is "gwp ukiah".  I am looking for something that is almost T shaped.  the top of the T would be from shoulder blade to shoulder blade (~18") and only 2-4" tall until it gets to the spine where it would be ~7".  I want it to be assymetrical.  Dont go out of your way to do this or give you BF something to do that he doesnt want to.
Thanks


----------



## Shae (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> in your endos?  hmmm you been reading john h's posts or something?



He's not the only one who's posts I read so I can make a smartass remark.  I have no life.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey!!!!  I am here for the Orgy!  Am I too late?!?!?!?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

you snooze, you loose


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 24, 2005)

not fair...


----------



## Shae (Mar 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> way to be *on top* of things Miss Shae


Virgin here.   I need to be shown how its done.


----------



## devildog88 (Mar 25, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx from the looks of your pics I doubt that anyone would kick you out for being late!  You are looking good!!!!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Mar 25, 2005)

Awww thank you!!!  DD I will trade you for NT for kicking me out!  We can get our own thing going :wink:  I'm sure Shae and RG will join in too


----------



## Shae (Mar 25, 2005)

Eh, first time for evrything. Especialy me.  But be gentle at first.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> But be gentle at first.



ok


----------

